# Masteron homebrew recipe ?



## masterchief (Jun 25, 2008)

Anyone have a good recipe for masteron ? I am making my own and need a good recipe.Or do I make it the same as all the others 2%ba and 20%bb ?


----------



## kaju (Jun 25, 2008)

I read an article on ellitefitness.com it was pretty informative I just decided I didnt want to get into all that. ellitefitness.com is a pretty big sight. it is kind of hard to navigate because there is so much info there. but if you sign up they send you an email every week abput something you might want to know that is how I came across it. it was free info at that. some times they want you to pay for info.


----------

